
The Scientific Reason Incompetent People Are Often So Confident - ransithf
https://www.sciencealert.com/here-s-why-incompetent-people-often-seem-so-confident
======
Topolomancer
While I like seeing the Dunning--Kruger effect pointed out here as much as the
next man, I have to comment that the original study was not as simple as it is
often described.

There's a great description on the [citation needed] blog:
[http://www.talyarkoni.org/blog/2010/07/07/what-the-
dunning-k...](http://www.talyarkoni.org/blog/2010/07/07/what-the-dunning-
kruger-effect-is-and-isnt/)

Here's the money quote in my opinion:

> So the bias is definitively not that incompetent people think they’re better
> than competent people. Rather, it’s that incompetent people think they’re
> much better than they actually are. But they typically still don’t think
> they’re quite as good as people who, you know, actually are good. (It’s
> important to note that Dunning and Kruger never claimed to show that the
> unskilled think they’re better than the skilled; that’s just the way the
> finding is often interpreted by others.)

~~~
platform
Overtime, I have come up with the following formula. This is just from
personal observations, but did not find it really wrong, yet.

obnoxiousness = ambition - competence

